
Netflix movie 'Black Mirror: Bandersnatch' to change the way we watch TV – again - jedwhite
https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/netflix-movie-black-mirror-bandersnatch-wants-change-way-we-watch-ncna952951
======
sl1ck731
Watched many of the paths in the movie. I seriously doubt this will change
anything just like choose your own adventure books didn't change how the
majority of books are written.

The format actually annoyed me. It just felt pretentious somehow. I want to be
told a story passively, not wonder if I missed half of a TV show.

------
karmakaze
Don't have linear movie types make interactive content. Instead have game
producers publish on Netflix, etc.

------
ebcode
I think interactive storytelling is awesome. It's where the fun comes from in
D&D, CYOA books, and many video games.

Also, Ayn Rand wrote a play, "Night of January 16th"[0], where the audience
plays the role of the jury, deciding how the play ends. It's cool to see these
ideas brought into the modern era.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_January_16th](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_January_16th)

